# Spider's Cave



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I need some input please ... one "room" in my arbor will be the lair of a giant spider, who's 7' tall legs will poke through the wall. This room needs something, but I'm not sure what. Right now, I've got several sheets of beef netting stretched out.

I've got several props ready to go, like some bones & skulls webbed up ready for dangling. Maybe it could use some of the stretchy webs in a bag?

DSC01760 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3481/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@9d04b8cc89


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

you need some webbed up victims...maybe one half-eaten. Maybe smaller spiders fighting for scraps. You can also hang some black thread so that when people walk through it, it will feel like spider webs brushing on their face.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with the webbed wrapped victim, and you could also make some big egg cases with little spiders hatching out.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I've actually got 2, but I haven't put them outside yet cause of wind & rain.


----------

